# Помогите с репертуар?



## a-feda (21 Фев 2011)

Здравствуйте!Помогите пожалуйста подобрать репертуар для поступления муз. училище?
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Иринка (6 Мар 2011)

Выбор программы зависит от вашего исполнительского уровня.Какие ,хоть примерно,последние пьесы вы играли?


----------

